# Shooting



## Laura S (Jan 20, 2008)

I have head that I cannot bring my automatic shotgun into Cyprus as only break barrel guns are allowed can anyone confirm this?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

My question would be why in the world would you want to bring a shotgun with you?
In fact why would a woman have a shotgun?


----------



## Laura S (Jan 20, 2008)

Maybe I should have asked for relervant replies from the shooting community. Answer to shoot with and this sport is not exclusive to men.


----------



## peterwalter3000 (Mar 19, 2008)

12G auto & Semi Auto shotguns Prohibited in Cyprus for more info 
Cyprus Shooting Federation +357 22449822


----------



## Laura S (Jan 20, 2008)

Thank you for the information Peter.


----------



## peterwalter3000 (Mar 19, 2008)

no prob , good luck with your shooting , it`s good to see a women taking up the sport , just wish i could get my wife to take up a sport . if you are about Paralimni , Cyprus there is a good shotting club not far from the main bank of cyprus . Very cheap over & under 12g gun plus 50 clay`s and 2 boxes of cartridges 22 Euros . Also do not take any notice of the negative comments that you have recieved from previous person .


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Doesn't Cyprus take part in the shooting events in the Olympics? What do they do about competing if the relevant guns are banned? Or are all the events break-gun events?


----------



## peterwalter3000 (Mar 19, 2008)

*shooting .*

Hi , I have never bothered asking why there rules state you cannot use automatic or semi auto guns , I just follow there rules , It`s easier . It could be because they often have accidents . The last time I was at the Paralimni Shooting club , the man was walking with a limp that issued me the gun from there store , jokingly I said "did you shoot your self ? "yes " he said . Just imagine what would happen if you give them an automatic gun .


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Exactly why I hate guns.
As long as people are running around with guns the world is not a safe place to be in. 
Maybe seeing all the hunters out on Sundays happily shooting anything that moves (including peoples pet dogs and cats)hasnt helped.


----------



## peterwalter3000 (Mar 19, 2008)

Who said anything about shooting animals we are shooting clay pigeons fired up with a machine .


----------



## jeffrey Streets (Dec 17, 2007)

*Shooting Animals*

Shooting cats and dogs may not be a bad thing...........see what comments I get with that!!!!! and besides shooting is better then bingo and line dancing.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

jeffrey Streets said:


> Shooting cats and dogs may not be a bad thing...........see what comments I get with that!!!!! and besides shooting is better then bingo and line dancing.


I hope I never meet up with you with a gun in my hand.


----------



## Laura S (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks to everyone for their comments humorous and otherwise. 

Just as a bit of background for the otherwise comments. I took up shooting in the early 80's all of the people I have met have been solid citizens some now good friends. No lunatics maniacs or all the other nonsense talked about the shooting folk. I had a firearms certificate and still have a shotgun certificate for which I had to have references and checks on my criminal record (none), what sort of friends I have etc and my mental health. I have regular check at renewal by the firearms officer from my local police force. Short of working for MI5 I doubt anyone else has such a clean bill of health from the state.

I haven't had much time to shoot recently, work and illness so am looking forward to going back to a sport that is the one you can almost be certain will win us gold medals at the olympics. It is totally certain it will not be shown on TV and the winners will not be household names. And I can share it with Hubby and compete equally (he is better than me but who knows one day I may beat him)

Such is the prejudice against the shooting fraternity which I hoped not to encounter in my new home. Jeffrey and Peter thanks for your support lets hope their are a few more lady shooters around so I can talk about shoes and handbags whilst shooting. Football is a mystery to me but Rugby I love but don't know all the buzz words.

See you by the clays!!!!!!!!


----------

